# Tout Compte Fait sur iPad



## GGERARD (8 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
je suis sur Mac depuis un moment mais uniquement sur des Ordinateurs de bureau.
Une question: est-il possible d'installer le logiciel " Tout Compte Fait Personnel " sur un iPad mini ou un iPad air?
merci pour vos réponses.
GGERARD


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

S'il existe une version pour iPhone/iPad, oui. Sinon non.


----------



## GGERARD (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour iDuck,
merci pour votre réponse de.... "Normand".
J'ai trouvé le logiciel TCF Money spécifique à l'iPad ou à l'iPhone qui se synchronise avec l'application TCF Personnel.
Je suis en train d'installer tout cela.
GGERARD


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2014)

Les applications Mac ne sont pas installables sur un iPad. Il faut une application spécialement éditée pour ces tablettes. 

Donc, il faut que 'éditeur crée deux versions, une Mac, une iPad.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Les applications Mac ne sont pas installables sur un iPad. Il faut une application spécialement éditée pour ces tablettes.
> 
> Donc, il faut que 'éditeur crée deux versions, une Mac, une iPad.



Merci. 

C'est ce que je voulais dire, au vu de la formulation du message initial.


----------



## GGERARD (12 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour et merci à vous deux pour vos réponses respectives qui sont constructives.
GGERARD


----------

